# First pic in pastel in over 30 years.



## cdreine (Aug 16, 2021)

So the 1st pic I did when I was about 15 about 1984. This was my first attempt at pastels. It came out much better than I expected. The second one is the same. I drew this one last week. It was my second attempt at pastels. It also came out better than expected. I sent that one to my daughter. She loved it. Now, the last one is an attempt at sketching a photo of my grandson. He and his mom got a good laugh at that one. So did me and my niece. Everyone says it's a good cartoon. That was not what I was trying to do. I'm going to attempt your rule method. How do I get the measurements on the paper. Is that the length of the paper. Also, how do I get that perfect circle?


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

cdreine said:


> View attachment 67399
> Seldom in the real world are there any perfect circles. Some appear more pleasing to the eye than do others. Why do you need a perfect circle? Technically, draw circles with arm movement, and NOT wrist or finger movement. But, unless you're creating a mechanical drawing, who needs that perfection? My reaction to your first drawing, the figure with the hat, is quite pleasing to view. Cartoons are less than a dime a dozen. Above all else, keep trying. Draw a pencil sketch of a ball. Use pencil to create shading. (I doubt you'll find a photograph of a perfectly round ball,) so remain satisfied with an oval. After you've drawn and skillfully shaded in 100 balls, you'll be on your way. Speaking of perfection, how did you first sign your name? Did you print? Now, how do you sign your name. You've had tremendous practice, and yet, each signature is different. That is your style we're talking about, not your perfect circle mentality. Make a copy of your first drawing, make five copies. Practice shading. Practice different background colors. Give yourself a break, relax, laugh, have fun! I'd like to see those five representations.


----------

